# Pandiatonic...



## deadbeat (Aug 31, 2004)

Apparently a fairly hackneyed compostitional techinque which goes back to Stravinsky, but which I thought I'd invented. Sigh. Tiny snippet, 2 minutes, 1.4M:
http://www.greencow.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/woodsatsunrise.mp3 (Woods at Sunrise)


----------



## Mike M (Sep 1, 2004)

Nice work deadbeat - great atmospheric quality although somewhat dissonant... and sweet at the same time.

M M


----------



## rJames (Sep 3, 2004)

What is pandiatonic? I think of pan as across or spreading across all.


----------



## deadbeat (Sep 6, 2004)

It's music that uses diatonic scales, or sometimes modes, but tries to stay clear of triadic chord structures, and conventional harmonic movements. It's sort of  atonalism with 7 notes.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 6, 2004)

Interesting. I haven't heard it put quite like that - my own approach is to stack 2 or three chords polytonally and develop scales and melodic patterns through that kind of interaction - or the development of passing tones to add tension that resolves into another key.


----------



## rJames (Sep 6, 2004)

Strange, these two descriptions seem to be diametrically opposed.

no triads, stacked triads


----------



## Mike M (Sep 6, 2004)

Seems that either approach could deliver similar results regardless of how its defined. The latter isn't necessary built around the modal approach; if pandiatonic does not rely upon triads, then the latter would not be referring to the same thing.

M M


----------



## deadbeat (Sep 7, 2004)

deadbeat said:


> It's music that uses diatonic scales, or sometimes modes, but tries to stay clear of triadic chord structures, and conventional harmonic movements. It's sort of  atonalism with 7 notes.



Well, that's what my approach is. Someone on another forum called it pandiatonicism. I'm no expert on the subject.


----------

